# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Sandy Hook weirdness

## Guest

Read our Susan Getzinger exclusive interview, Scott Getzingers wife  speaks out on corruption in Newtown. A few days ago, on January 30/2013,  the Gun Violence  Prevention and Childrens Safety Bi-partisan Public Task Force held  meetings in Newtown, Connecticut to discuss possible solutions to the  series of events that led to the deaths of 26 people at Sandy Hook Elementary School.


The  hearing heard from all members of the public including testimony from  local officials, local first responders and families of the Sandy Hook  Elementary School system.


Many members of the community appeared  to voice their thoughts and concerns about what should, or shouldnt, be  done to ensure that an event like the Sandy Hook school shootings never  happens again.
You can view many of the oral submissions at the Connecticut Network. This speech by Newtown resident Bill Stevens is but one example.





*Susan Getzinger Exclusive Interview*One  of the other speakers at the hearing was Susan McGuinness Getzinger.  You may recognize Susan Getzingers name as the wife of the late prop  master from the Dark Knight Rises movie, Scott Getzinger who died in a car accident in April of 2012. He was in charge of the Gotham City map that had Sandy Hook written on it, which caused many discussions in conspiracy circles.


The  Getzingers are residents of Newtown and are no strangers to dealings  with the Newtown school district. In my conversation with Susan  Getzinger she related one contentious issue.


_Susan  Getzinger: I asked for a simple accommodation to have the bus stop for  our chldren as it passed by. They rigged hearings and spent more than  $42k fighting me. They do turn in cul de sacs and even did so on my road  for safety reasons, but refused to stop for our children. They then  took the cul de sac turn away as punishment and so I could no longer say  it was passing by._

----------


## Calypso Jones

That's how things are done in liberally run towns.

----------


## Network

Croc-a-shit

Ask her if she knows why her husband changed the name of the town of South Hinkley, as in Hinkley High in Aurora, to Sandy Hook on the Batman map.

That's because neither of these events actually occurred, completely faked.  Just as the video release of Lil Wayne's theater shooting came out one day before Aurora shooting.  

They want you to know that the vast majority are completely oblivious and they can control the message and fake the situation no matter what.  That was the intent of these two hoaxes.   





*Welcome to**William C. Hinkley High School**Home of the Thunderbirds**"A Flight Above the Rest!"** Principal Jinger Haberer**1250 Chambers Rd.**Aurora, Colorado 80011*

----------


## Guest

Hmmm, what is this?  Aurora?

----------


## Network

Hmmm.

Haven't seen the obvious connections and how both were obviously faked yet?

Shameful.

I'd give you a pass on 911 since that takes some effort, but those two were like devil twins born from antichrist Hillary.

----------


## Guest

> Hmmm.
> 
> Haven't seen the obvious connections and how both were obviously faked yet?
> 
> Shameful.
> 
> I'd give you a pass on 911 since that takes some effort, but those two were like devil twins born from antichrist Hillary.


You know I believe these are blood rituals.

----------


## Network

> You know I believe these are blood rituals.


That would require proof of blood.

----------


## Guest

> That would require proof of blood.


They have a raft of evidence that will convict James Holmes.  You can't have a murder trial without murder.

----------


## Network

Btw, freeman fly's predictions.

I'd have to say he had the same hints as the batman propmeister and Lil Wayne's director.

----------


## Guest

> Btw, freeman fly's predictions.
> 
> I'd have to say he had the same hints as the batman propmeister and Lil Wayne's director.


Numerology?

----------


## countryboy

> From what?  First they said there were fires in the building, then they took that back and said stuff fell on it, then they took that back and said impact.


All that proves is that the powers that be are inept at analyzing stuff. Bulletin, fucking bulletin.




> What was it heavily damaged from?  Also why should I trust you over a military trained demolitions expert?


Gee, I don't know, maybe large planes crashing into buildings at close proximity? 

I'm sure there are other military trained demolitions experts that disagree with your military trained demolitions expert. As well as a plethora of structural engineers.

----------


## Guest

> All that proves is that the powers that be are inept at analyzing stuff. Bulletin, fucking bulletin.


Uh huh, or...they were bullshitting?




> Gee, I don't know, maybe large planes crashing into buildings at close proximity?


That's your final answer?  Can you explain the science of that?  While I only had a few physics classes, I did manage to get A's in them, so I'll be able to keep up.

Explain how planes landing in the two buildings near it crashed it to the ground.

----------


## countryboy

> Uh huh, or...they were bullshitting?
> 
> 
> 
> That's your final answer?  Can you explain the science of that?  While I only had a few physics classes, I did manage to get A's in them, so I'll be able to keep up.
> 
> Explain how planes landing in the two buildings near it crashed it to the ground.


You have a point. I left out.....as well as a skyscraper collapsing in close proximity. C'mon Rina, this shit has been thoroughly debunked. The building was heavily damaged, there is no question about that. Can you produce evidence to the contrary?

----------


## Guest

> You have a point. I left out.....as well as a skyscraper collapsing in close proximity. C'mon Rina, this shit has been thoroughly debunked. The building was heavily damaged, there is no question about that. Can you produce evidence to the contrary?


So in other words you have no idea, right?

Look, I'm intelligent.  I graduated suma cum laude from top ten schools.  Explain how it works to me from a physics stand point since you're the one making the argument that it is possible.

I'll listen and be open-minded.

Why did it collapse?

----------


## Guest

...I'll help, if you like.  The NIST report took 8 years and was wrangled out of them by Congress and finally they said "extraordinary event".

Meaning...they don't know.

That's like kinda why you can't explain it...because the people who did the report didn't know why, either.

----------


## countryboy

> So in other words you have no idea, right?
> 
> Look, I'm intelligent.  I graduated suma cum laude from top ten schools.  Explain how it works to me from a physics stand point since you're the one making the argument that it is possible.
> 
> I'll listen and be open-minded.
> 
> Why did it collapse?


I'm not a physicist, nor am I a structural engineer. I cannot explain it to you, but there are plenty of experts who can. Seek them out. You only see what you want to see, I suspect.

Funny how you rail against the government when it suits you, and yet you cite a government investigation as evidence.

----------


## Karl

No offense the words SANDY HOOK and WEIRDNESS got me thimkimg of some older hot milf broad who ai.used to know back in college and loved teaching young naughty boys a lesson t

----------


## Network

More Wierdoz and Stepford Wives


In the wake of the events in Newtown many family members of those reportedly killed, along with various other motivated Connecticut residents have made no secret of their unity to lobby for stricter gun laws and harsher penalties for those that breach them. Next stop for the Sandy Hook families60 Minutes Sandy Hook: Gun Control.
Newtown Parents and Family Vow Lifelong Mission
In the 60 minutes Sandy Hook episode they took their crew to Newtown for the filming of these interviews scheduled to air on Sunday, April 7 at 7:00 p.m. ET/PT.

A quick examination of the photo tells me I have no idea who any of the people in the back row are. 2nd row from left is Bill Leukhardt and Teresa Rousseau. Teresa is the mother and Bill is the step-father of Lauren Rousseau the recently hired, 30 year old, permanent substitute teacher at Sandy Hook Elementary. The one without a key to lock her classroom door thus causing her to perish along with all her students.
I wonder if Scott Pelley will ask Bill what it was like to be at the scene of the shooting all day in his capacity as a reporter for the Hartford Courant and not report on the days events? Youll notice him in this photo from the Danbury Newstimes.

Youll also notice that while Bill has one hand in his pocket he has the other one on what appears to be a mobile device of some sort. Bill has a twitter account and did make a few tweets on the 14th and 15th but he never tweeted about Sandy Hook or Lauren.
Interestingly enough, Teresa Rousseau is also employed by a media outlet in Connecticut, the Danbury Newstimes
_Lauren, after years of working as a substitute teacher,  while working other jobs to earn a living  landed a permanent substitute teaching job at Sandy Hook Elementary School in October.
It was the best year of her life, said Teresa Rousseau, Laurens mother and a copy editor at The News-Times.
http://www.insanemedia.net/60-minute...n-control/3129
_

----------


## Guest

> I'm not a physicist, nor am I a structural engineer. I cannot explain it to you, but there are plenty of experts who can. Seek them out. You only see what you want to see, I suspect.


Who are the plenty of experts?  There aren't.  The official investigation released no evidence for experts to scrutinize and said that it was an extraordinary event.

The "experts" weighed in on the two towers, not building 7.




> Funny how you rail against the government when it suits you, and yet you cite a government investigation as evidence.


Who is?  I cite no government evidence because there isn't any.

----------


## countryboy

> Who are the plenty of experts?  There aren't.  The official investigation released no evidence for experts to scrutinize and said that it was an extraordinary event.
> 
> The "experts" weighed in on the two towers, not building 7.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is?  I cite no government evidence because there isn't any.


You cited The NIST report, and its supposed failure to find an exact cause as evidence to bolster your claim. Otherwise, why even bring it up?

Let's see YOUR evidence. I suspect It's the typical truther stuff, but maybe I'm wrong.

----------


## Guest

> You cited The NIST report, and its supposed failure to find an exact cause as evidence to bolster your claim. Otherwise, why even bring it up?


I brought it up to help YOU since you didn't seem to know what the official story was as to why it fell.




> Let's see YOUR evidence. I suspect It's the typical truther stuff, but maybe I'm wrong.


Evidence of what?  There is nothing to refute when there is no official cause.  I can present demolition experts saying they believe it is a controlled demolition.  

Which by the way, no contrary expert touches--they focus on the two towers.

----------


## countryboy

> I brought it up to help YOU since you didn't seem to know what the official story was as to why it fell.
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of what?  There is nothing to refute when there is no official cause.  I can present demolition experts saying they believe it is a controlled demolition.  
> 
> Which by the way, no contrary expert touches--they focus on the two towers.


Evidence of a controlled demolition. Please present it.

----------


## Guest

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x26...-demoliti_news

There's a start.  I'll grab more later.  Tell me what you think is wrong with what he says.

----------


## countryboy

> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x26...-demoliti_news
> 
> There's a start.  I'll grab more later.  Tell me what you think is wrong with what he says.


Your "expert" says, after being informed that the building collapsed the same day (9/11/01), and that the building was on fire says, "Yes, that's odd I agree, I can't explain it". Next.....

Furthermore, are we really supposed to believe a supposed expert in the field of controlled demolition had never heard of the collapse of wtc7? Now that I look closer, isn't he one of the Sandy Hook actors?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Guest

> Your "expert" says, after being informed that the building collapsed the same day (9/11/01), and that the building was on fire says, "Yes, that's odd I agree, I can't explain it". Next.....


How does that refute his point?  Care to explain?

And, btw, read NIST.  They've decided there was no fire.

----------


## Guest

John Kerry: WTC Building 7 Was a Controlled Demolition 
        2004 Presidential Candidate Says Weakened Building Was Brought Down Based on Danger Posed to Surroundings



*Aaron Dykes / JonesReport | April 22, 2007*  


Senator John Kerry was questioned concerning 9/11  during an appearance at Book People in Austin, Texas, filmed by Aaron Dooley. Kerry was asked about the officially unexplained collapse of WTC Building 7."  Kerry responded:
   "I do know that _that_ wall, I  remember, was in danger and I think they made the decision based on the  danger that it had in destroying other things-- that they did it in a  controlled fashion."

----------


## countryboy

> How does that refute his point?  Care to explain?
> 
> And, btw, read NIST.  They've decided there was no fire.


There is video evidence of the fire. CGI? What about all the witnesses including, FIREFIGHTERS? Again, if the very Federal government you rail against every day (with very good reason) is so inept, why do you keep citing them to bolster your bogus claims?

Your arguments have reached the point of silliness. Not very becoming of a suma cum laude graduate, IMHO.

Here are some English speaking experts for your viewing enjoyment, though I'm sure Nat Geo is owned by the NWO, or some such nonsense.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=...4&feature=fvwp

I realize they are addressing the alleged demolition of the twin towers, but even wtc7 was much larger than a nine story dorm building. 

Also, care to address the fact that no explosion noise was recorded in any of the videos of the collapse of wtc7? You do realize the controlled *explosive* demolition of buildings makes a lot of noise prior to the collapse, right? That's due to the *explosions*.  :Wink:

----------


## Guest

Show me your evidence.  Why won't you?  You won't put any up, nor will you explain what happened.  Now, before you snark me it is your turn to explain the official story because it should be evident, right?

----------


## countryboy

> John Kerry: WTC Building 7 Was a Controlled Demolition 
>         2004 Presidential Candidate Says Weakened Building Was Brought Down Based on Danger Posed to Surroundings
> 
> 
> 
> *Aaron Dykes / JonesReport | April 22, 2007*  
> 
> 
> Senator John Kerry was questioned concerning 9/11  during an appearance at Book People in Austin, Texas, filmed by Aaron Dooley. Kerry was asked about the officially unexplained collapse of WTC Building 7."  Kerry responded:
>   "I do know that _that_ wall, I  remember, was in danger and I think they made the decision based on the  danger that it had in destroying other things-- that they did it in a  controlled fashion."


Now your citing John Kerry? Wow.....just wow.

----------


## countryboy

> Show me your evidence.  Why won't you?  You won't put any up, nor will you explain what happened.  Now, before you snark me it is your turn to explain the official story because it should be evident, right?


Why is it my turn? You are the one alleging a controlled demo.

Where are the explosions of a controlled explosive demolition?

You are accusing me of being snarky? Really? Suma cum laude graduate? C'mon Rina, let's be reasonable. Yes, I am snarky, I fully admit it.

----------


## Guest

> Where are the explosions of a controlled explosive demolition?


First, why do you say there is no explosions?  Second, have you seen a controlled demolition?  Third, why aren't you explaining to me the physics of what actually happened?

It is on YOU to do so since I asked you wayyyyyy back what happened that day.  It is the official story, so it shouldn't be hard.

----------


## Guest

Also, forgive me...I'm not giving this my full attention or anything more than a half-hearted reply this morning because I'm fighting with progressives on PF.

Perhaps we should wait until I can?

I just get boiling over gun control.

----------


## countryboy

> First, why do you say there is no explosions?  Second, have you seen a controlled demolition?  Third, why aren't you explaining to me the physics of what actually happened?
> 
> It is on YOU to do so since I asked you wayyyyyy back what happened that day.  It is the official story, so it shouldn't be hard.


Where are the sounds of explosions in any of the vids? Can you produce even one?

While I have never witnessed an actual explosive demo, I have watched many, many videos. Perhaps you've heard of youtube?  :Big Grin:

----------


## countryboy

> Also, forgive me...I'm not giving this my full attention or anything more than a half-hearted reply this morning because I'm fighting with progressives on PF.
> 
> Perhaps we should wait until I can?
> 
> I just get boiling over gun control.


No apologies necessary, go get 'em girl.  :Smile: 

I don't have time either, I'm supposed to be working on my tax return, another great gummint burden on us small business owners.  :Frown: 

We'll pick up later dear, K?  :Smile:

----------



----------

